# Jack Foreman, Crossroads Propeller Service



## Islander83 (Jan 26, 2011)

I recently had a prop sizing issue that I couldn't resolve despite calling some propeller manufacturers. Finally I gave Jack a call and he was very helpful and knowledgable, not to mention very easy to work with. Not only did he resolve my problem, he also explained to me a little more about why my old prop was having issues on my set up. With all of that said, I would recomend Jack for anyone looking for a new prop, or with questions about propellers.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

That's good to hear. I've spoken to Jack on the phone and figured he's the man to help me out as well. Hope to get some of his time in the very near future.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

hes a really cool guy to sit and shoot the bull with, and a great propsmith to boot. he makes all of my props and i have yet to have a complaint. and if i ever do, im sure he will make it right.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I get 99% of my props from him, He builds some custom props that will run fast, get up shallow. Just have to give him a little time being he works by him self.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Jack is a Great guy. i run one of his 3 blades on my BabyCat and I can get up on plane if I am floating and that's about 6-7inch. I highly recomend him to anyone that wants a prop for a skinny water boat


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> Yep!


:cheers: x2


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you have his contact info?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Jack foreman 1-361-552-2789
Crossroads propeller service 
1950 farik road
Port lavaca tx 77979


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

*Even in Hawaii*

Just got my new prop from Jack yesterday, all the way to Hawaii, where I have the ony flats boat in the state that can run really skinny water. My boat is a Prima Sea made by Beth Cifford, my boat is the seventh hull that she's made.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Not the same experience I had... He was more unprofessional and rude than anyone I have ever spoken to. Don't mention anything about speaking to other prop builders or taking recommendations from anyone else or he will refuse business. Or if you purchased your boat or motor from certain dealers he will refuse also. Don't expect to have any input on what you would like for YOUR boat he builds it how HE wants it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you want Jacks prop call Jack. If you want your prop call PT or Turbo.

Jack has perfectly propped three boats for me now. He will do my next one too.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

for shallow water he is the best in my opinion. He will prop it how it needs to be. He is good and he knows it. I have never used him for anything but shallow water boats though. Never interested in speed. Hole shot is all that matters!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Bolt, You read my mind. Lot of PR on the man and unless you know him you did not know if he lived Brownsville or Matagorda or somewhere in between. .


----------

